# Bobcat Hunting ( Trail Cam Picture )



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well got this picture on the property and i'm not interested in getting it. I know we can't trap them anymore but Im pretty sure you can call them in and shoot one. Can someone give me some good tips on calling them and hunting them. Thank you.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Cody


You should buy the predator hunt and take me up there and I'll be your guide.:lol: If that won't work cats are easy to call if one is in the area. All the ones that have came in for me were in brushy areas with lots of rabbits. They sight hunt more than use their nose so wind direction isn't as important. If you use the same techniques as fox and yotes you may get him.


Griffondog


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, You come up that way one weekend and you can teach me how to hunt coyotes,Fox, Bobcats, all you want.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Great picture!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

That is one he11 of a nice pic. Outstanding.

Dan


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Pic! They are cool animals.

Just Curious, What county did that pic come from? Was it up North? 
Here is some info on B-cat hunting :
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880_10994---,00.html


Thanks,
BVW


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The markings on that one look very similar to the ones out west, redish with pronouced black spots. Not like the grayish tint we have predominatly around here.

His tail looks a little on the long side too.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Around the Clare area...You must be crazy for me to give up my spot! :evilsmile


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Lol, i was just curious because your profile says Dearborn. 
Nice pic again.
Clare is one of the southern most counties for B-cats.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Great piture


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My parents live near Clare and have had bobcats in the front yard shasing rabbits. I've seen a couple there, when hunting and driving down the road.


----------

